# Burrow's Triangle



## terry4162 (Dec 7, 2012)

Good Morning,

Physician is excisiing a lesion with complex closure including Burror's Triange. Is this coded as just complex closure or is this tissue rearrangement? For some reason I thought I had read some where that burrow's triangle was tissue rearrangement and fell under "140" code series. Unfortunately I did not save the bach-up to refer to.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------

